# POLICY ANNOUNCEMENT: Points may not be offered in this forum



## Makai Guy

Please note that Brian Rogers, TUG's owner and operator, several months ago  determined this forum is for the offering of actual reserved resort time, not for points that may be converted into resort time.  Points may be offered in the Timeshare Marketplace, as always.

This has been dealt with on a post-by-post basis as needed since then, but I just realized that this has never been publicly communicated so that everyone, including BBS Staff members, would be aware of it.

The Rules and Notes announcement at the top of the message list has been revised to reflect this.


----------

